
 Byju’s buys Osmo for $120M to add blended learning to its education business - erohead
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/16/byjus-buys-osmo-for-120m/
======
mike_osmo
Hi all, I'm Mike from Osmo. Figured this might be the right audience, but if
you'd like to try your hand at making apps compatible with our tangible
pieces, check out sdk.playosmo.com. Sign up at the form located at that site,
and show us what you come up with!

------
dpeck
congrats to them. I have nothing but good things to say about Osmo, its a
quality product that teaches very well and doesn't have many (any?) dark
patterns to drive reoccurring revenue.

Whats in the box is what it is, and whether its the creative stuff which my
kid loves or the math/spelling it keeps him engaged and uses technology to
augment physical world learning very well.

~~~
perseusprime11
There are so many apps from Osmo. Which ones are you talking about?

~~~
dpeck
Creative Genius he’s had for about two years, I think it was their “flagship”
kit for much of that time. It includes tangrams, math, spelling, a couple
creative drawings game and a physics game of redirecting bouncing balls
towards targets. Thats the one I would recommend without hesitation for any
kid pre-k to mid-elementary.

He also got the pizza game one that teaches about money math and making
peoples orders over the holidays and has had a good time with it.

On the complete fun side he also got the mindracers set for the holidays, very
little educational value there but he’s had a great time playing with it and I
think kids like having something tangible to go along with their games.

~~~
perseusprime11
Thank you!

------
dr_dshiv
I'm glad Byju is sharing the wealth with good people, but I'm extremely
skeptical of the models of education it is all based on. Check out the book
“class clowns" on the common mistakes investors make in the edu sector. That
said, less than .05% of edu funding goes towards digital content, about
$100/kid in america. For all subjects.

------
jayadevan
Byju Raveendran's profile [https://factordaily.com/byju-raveendran-
profile/](https://factordaily.com/byju-raveendran-profile/)

------
viig99
Great to see indian unicorns expand outwards into other markets.

------
dmix
I was going through a list of recent VC investments in China [1] and noticed a
ton of large education startups (targeted at kids mostly) were very common.
From previous experience I've seen a lot coming out of India too.

It's interesting to see the priority placed on education on those societies is
being reflected in the types of companies that are successful (at funding at a
minimum).

[1] For example

\- Kada Story ($14M) [https://kada.hhdd.com](https://kada.hhdd.com)

\- Kaishu Jianggushi raised $37M: [http://www.kaishuai.com/tag-view-k-
jianggushi.html](http://www.kaishuai.com/tag-view-k-jianggushi.html)

\- Mrs Wordsmith's lead investor of last round was Chinese VC fund ($13M):
[https://www.mrswordsmith.com](https://www.mrswordsmith.com)

~~~
kev6168
The second link is a referral shopping page without any information about the
company. This url also appears on their crunchbase page.
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/kaishu-
jianggushi#se...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/kaishu-
jianggushi#section-overview)

~~~
dmix
Well I found it on crunchbase and the shopping page explains the product well
enough (just like how Amazon product pages are often better than the company
website).

